# Pics of your HED Belgium C2 Build?



## DS1239622

Anyone out there with a HED C2 Belgium custom build have pics? Im thinking about getting some and would love to see.

Thanks!


----------



## valleycyclist

Here are some pics:
HED C2


----------



## DS1239622

Looks great! How do you like the wheels?


----------



## valleycyclist

I built those wheels for other people. From a wheel building perspective, the HED C2 rims are one the best rims around. I haven't rode on them, but I have rode a few thousand miles on Velocity A23 rims which are also 23mm wide. I like the way the wide rims feel, but it also depends on the other components used in the wheels.


----------



## walkyusa

*They look good*

Those look really nice. I'm thinking of doing a build myself with the C2's. 

Question for you - Do you think for the front wheel a 28 spoke radially laced would be ok for a 185lbs rider, or could you go down to 24 spoke. (DT swiss - aerolite).


----------



## valleycyclist

walkyusa said:


> Those look really nice. I'm thinking of doing a build myself with the C2's.
> 
> Question for you - Do you think for the front wheel a 28 spoke radially laced would be ok for a 185lbs rider, or could you go down to 24 spoke. (DT swiss - aerolite).


You should be fine with 24 front spokes.


----------



## ergott

If you are using a DT 240 rear hub, use DT Comps for the rear. Those hubs don't have a lot of lateral stiffness when built up.


----------



## jcgill

Great Thread!

I am leaning towards the C2s for my build! Now i just have to pick the hubs: Chris King R45's, Alchemy, or White Industries!

Do any of the builders know if one hub is better suited for the 23mm width of the C2, or are they all good choices?


----------



## walkyusa

Thanks guys, all this info is awesome! Helping me to pull the trigger on my wheel build. I am going to go with American Classic Hubs, I have seen a few rims with them and so far everyone has been positive.
I know they have had issues in the past, but all that has been resolved. The rear hub is over engineered according to a local wheel builder/ shop owner I know. Plus its still quite lite. The micro has thicker flanges suited for radial lacing for the front. I will do 28 in the rear with 3x most likely! I'll post pics when they are finished.


----------



## ergott

walkyusa said:


> Thanks guys, all this info is awesome! Helping me to pull the trigger on my wheel build. I am going to go with American Classic Hubs, I have seen a few rims with them and so far everyone has been positive.
> I know they have had issues in the past, but all that has been resolved. The rear hub is over engineered according to a local wheel builder/ shop owner I know. Plus its still quite lite. The micro has thicker flanges suited for radial lacing for the front. I will do 28 in the rear with 3x most likely! I'll post pics when they are finished.


If you haven't purchased the hubs yet, you can do better. White Industries would be better in every way except weight.


----------



## walkyusa

*???*



ergott said:


> If you haven't purchased the hubs yet, you can do better. White Industries would be better in every way except weight.


Ok, I have to ask why you say this? I am no expert, so I take all opinions very seriously, especially from wheel builders.


----------



## lk1965

Here are pics of my HED Belgium C2's on my Seven Axiom SL, laced to Chris King R45 Mango Orange hubs with Zipp Ti skewers - 






































Linda


----------



## ergott

walkyusa said:


> Ok, I have to ask why you say this? I am no expert, so I take all opinions very seriously, especially from wheel builders.


Flanges on the AC hubs are very close together. This makes the wheel less laterally stiff. This is most noticeable when cornering and when you are riding out of the saddle. Your rims are more likely to rub the brakes.

The hub design is okay, but something like the White Industries is more durable. The bearings in the AC hubs are small. Bearing bore tolerances sometimes cause the bearings to wear out quicker than usual. You hear about people burning through bearings in some sets.


----------



## jcgill

lk1965, very nice wheelset!

What spokes are you using? do you have a wheelset weight without skewers??

I am estimating weight to be 1550g with Sapim CX Rays and all brass spoke nipples, but that number is based off estimates of each product added together, not a real scale.

Thanks


----------



## lk1965

jcgill said:


> lk1965, very nice wheelset!
> 
> What spokes are you using? do you have a wheelset weight without skewers??
> 
> I am estimating weight to be 1550g with Sapim CX Rays and all brass spoke nipples, but that number is based off estimates of each product added together, not a real scale.
> 
> Thanks


I want to say that they're DT Swiss Competition, because that's what the builder recommended for me....so they may be a little heavier. I think the weight on the Zipp skewers are 53gm for the pair. 

Linda


----------



## Cinelli 82220

lk1965 said:


>


The rims have a higher profile than I expected.
Anyone have a tire recommendation for this rim? I'm around 190 pounds and a big gear masher.
BTW---This is one of the nicest bikes I have seen on RBR, a beautiful build.


----------



## -dustin

jcgill said:


> lk1965, very nice wheelset!
> 
> What spokes are you using? do you have a wheelset weight without skewers??
> 
> I am estimating weight to be 1550g with Sapim CX Rays and all brass spoke nipples, but that number is based off estimates of each product added together, not a real scale.
> 
> Thanks


Mine were 1520 and a customers were 1510. 20/24, aerolites, alloy nips, White hubs. I was quite surprised. And happy.


----------



## BillyWayne

I have a set on order right now. Will be using the White Industries hubs and CX Rays spokes. I weight around a buck 90 so I went 28/32. I will race with these as well as use them for training. I should have them in a week or two. I look forward to riding these.


----------



## DS1239622

Beautiful wheels Linda! 

Im 6'2", 190 at the moment (winter weight, riding/summer weight usually around 170), and thinking of Alchemy hubs, cx-rays, 24 radially laced in the front, and 28 2X or 3X in the back, alloy nips in the front and non-drive side rear, with brass on the rear drive side. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions on this build?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeMiranda

How do the c2's hold up against the A23's from looking at both only difference is aesthetics an an weight


----------



## lk1965

MikeMiranda said:


> How do the c2's hold up against the A23's from looking at both only difference is aesthetics an an weight


Don't quote me on this, but I believe one of the differences (at least from what I was told by my wheel builder) is that Velocity rims are pinned and the HED's are welded...if that matters to you. Weight was not important to me, so I really can't comment on that.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

lk1965 said:


> Here are pics of my HED Belgium C2's on my Seven Axiom SL, laced to Chris King R45 Mango Orange hubs with Zipp Ti skewers -
> Linda


Linda, 

Nice looking set of wheels. Can you tell us about the build--2 cross, three cross, how many spokes, etc. 

I'm looking at a set of HED C2s with King R45s and the wheel builder is suggesting 28 spokes for the front, so I'm curious what others are running (and yeah I know, rider weight matters).


----------



## lk1965

vagabondcyclist said:


> Linda,
> 
> Nice looking set of wheels. Can you tell us about the build--2 cross, three cross, how many spokes, etc.
> 
> I'm looking at a set of HED C2s with King R45s and the wheel builder is suggesting 28 spokes for the front, so I'm curious what others are running (and yeah I know, rider weight matters).


Sure - 24 hole front, 2x; 28 hole rear, 3x, DT Swiss Competition spokes, brass nipples all around...according to my builder's specs.


----------



## nvanrider

Hi all, sorry I don't have any pics of this build which I realize is the purpose of this thread. However, coincidentally, Linda's build is similar to what I'm thinking. This will be my first wheelset. Does anybody know how these rims are with a tubeless (i.e. Stan's yellow tape + sealant) setup? I run tubeless on my other wheels and definitely prefer it. These rims are wider than normal so not sure how easy it's going to be to stretch the tires over them.

Also for the wheelbuilders out there a question on radial lacing on the NDS with a 2x on the DS. Thinking 16DS(2x) and 8NDS(radial) for spoking. Question is this: is it ok to just leave holes empty on the hub? For this I'd need a 32 hole hub to start but I can't find anything relating to leaving empty hub holes. Or should I just skip the fancy stuff and just stick to a 2x or 3x on both sides?

Thanks all.


----------



## nvanrider

ps I promise that when I build these up I'll post pictures...


----------



## valleycyclist

nvanrider said:


> Hi all, sorry I don't have any pics of this build which I realize is the purpose of this thread. However, coincidentally, Linda's build is similar to what I'm thinking. This will be my first wheelset. Does anybody know how these rims are with a tubeless (i.e. Stan's yellow tape + sealant) setup? I run tubeless on my other wheels and definitely prefer it. These rims are wider than normal so not sure how easy it's going to be to stretch the tires over them.
> 
> Also for the wheelbuilders out there a question on radial lacing on the NDS with a 2x on the DS. Thinking 16DS(2x) and 8NDS(radial) for spoking. Question is this: is it ok to just leave holes empty on the hub? For this I'd need a 32 hole hub to start but I can't find anything relating to leaving empty hub holes. Or should I just skip the fancy stuff and just stick to a 2x or 3x on both sides?
> 
> Thanks all.


I think you need to use a different lacing pattern. The HED rim is not center drilled, so 8NDS/16DS will not work.


----------



## nvanrider

Good to know - newbie error. Thanks valleycyclist.


----------



## mspgizzuardo

View attachment 278261
View attachment 278262
Hed C2, WI hubs, standard 32 spoke.


----------



## teleguy57

C2s on C-4 hubs (mine are great, no need for a C-4 debate here) with Sapim race 3x all around. I built them with alloy nips in Belgian colors, rear has black brass DS.

Someone asked about tires for a 190 lb rider. Mine sublime with Vittoria Open Paves and latex tubes; they measure out at 26.5mm and are incredible smooth at 80f/85r, and I don't give up anything on group rides.

32 spokes is pretty much overkill for these rims, and the next set I'd go 24/28.

View attachment 278292
View attachment 278293


----------



## gravitywell

Sapim CX Rays, Chris King R45 in Gold.


----------



## neilbeaver

I tried to take pictures of mine, but they are not turning out very well. I have brand new (first ride 25 Mile today) Belgiums with Chris King R45s 28/32. So far I love them. They are light, fast, stiff, and I love the angry bee sound. BUZZZZ on.


----------



## steelbikerider

No pics but mine are 7850 Dura Ace 28 hubs with Radial Aerolite front and at 3x drive side and radial non-drive rear- also aerolites. Just for kicks, I tied and soldered the rear. 
I weigh 200 but have been riding 28's for years with no issues. I already had the spokes. I wantedDT double butted on the drive side but the ones I had were too short. They are nice rims.


----------



## Eyorerox

Mine are HED C2 Ardennes 24X2 and 28X3 CK hubs (Campag 11) and CXray spokes with brass nipples and Vittoria Corsa Evo CX 25mm tyres. I have Velocity A23 on the Fixie.


----------



## southlogan

MikeMiranda said:


> How do the c2's hold up against the A23's from looking at both only difference is aesthetics an an weight


My first build was with the A23. Then I built some HED C2 with WI hubs, CX-Ray spokes. My initial reaction was that the C2s were much stiffer right out of the box and were easier to build with (but then, the A23s were my first build, so that could have had something to do with it ). I prefer riding the C2 wheels, but that could have a lot to do with the hubs.

Don't have any pics right now, but I'll try to put some up later today. I went with silver hubs, spokes, and nipples and the black C2. I really like the silver/black contrast, and the way the spokes glisten in the sunlight (especially when they're clean - my gf thinks I'm nuts). Mine are the old style of decal, so they'll look different than what you build if you get the new ones.

Overall, I way prefer the C2s.


----------



## Darryl W

32h Chris King Classic Cross hubs. Laser with race on DS Pave' tires on my '84 Trek 770
I have built several sets for customers and they build up great. nice finish. I would build the HED's or Pacenti's for my Tarmac but I have a shipment of carbon rims from Taiwan arriving soon
View attachment 278588


----------



## cwdzoot

I have been building these a few ways. 

*The Allrounder *- 32 rear build 3x and 28 front built 2x - this wheelset is a great combination of weight, aero and reliability. Ideal for riders 150-200 lbs and intended for everyday use and racing. 
*The Workhourse* - 32 front and rear built 3x - intended for years of long miles. Ideal for riders 150-240 lbs. You cannot break these and they stay true for years. 
*The Sprint Racer* - 28 front and rear built 2x - intended for daily use and racing. Ideal for crits and anything where you need to rail the corners and get out of the saddle during the week on a fast ride and also on the weekend in a race. Ideal for riders 150-180lbs 
*The Light Racer* - 28 Rear built 2x and radial front - intended for racing and breaking away from the field. Ideal for the rider 150-165lbs 
Al the builds are done using: 
_Rims:_ Hed Belgium C2 clincher or tubular ​​​_Spokes:_ Sapim CX-Ray bladed ​​​_Nipples_: Sapim Hex Loc Alloy​​​_Hubs:_ Chris King R45 Stainless or Ceramic ​​​_Skewers & rim tape are optional extras. 

_
View attachment 279776

View attachment 279777

View attachment 279778​​​


----------



## Fred 853

View attachment 282063


More detailed pictures may be seen at Flickr: Fred 853's Photostream .

Here are the component specifics for my 2013 Cinelli Supercorsa in Azzurro Laser color:

COMPONENTS
Sugino OX801D Compact Plus+ Crankset 172.5mm 46T-30T 
Shimano Ultegra 6700 Bottom Bracket Cup Set – 70 mm Italian Thread
Shimano FD-CX70-F Cyclocross Front Derailleur (Grey Color)
Shimano RD-6700-A-SS Short Cage Rear Derailleur (Grey Color)
Shimano CS-6700 Cassette 11-28T
Shimano Ultegra ST-6700 Shifters with PTFE Cables 
Shimano Ultegra BR-6700-G Brake Set (Grey Color) 
Shimano Chain CN-6700 
Campagnolo Record alloy threaded headset
Fulcrum quick release skewers
White Industries H2 and H3 hubs (Front-32H and Rear-32H) in Silver Color 
D/T Swiss Competition double butted spokes in Black Color
HED. Belgium Series C2 700c Rims in Black Color
Vredestein Fortezza Triple Comp 700 x 23C tires 
Schwalbe SV15 40mm butyl inner tubes 
Nitto S-83 seatpost
Nitto Technomic stem 
Nitto M179 STI handlebar 
Nitto Bottle Cage R
MKS Prime Sylvan Touring Pedals (Silver Color Cages)
MKS Super Deep Steel Toeclips 
MKS Spin-II Pedal Flips
Brooks B15 Swallow Chrome Saddle in Black Color 
Cinelli Imperial Leather Handlebar Tape (Black Color) 
Brooks Toe Straps in Black Color
Zimbale Leather Saddlebag in Black Color
Jagwire Tube Tops rubber cable/frame protectors 

The Zimbale Leather Saddlebag is just the right size to hold a Lezyne Pressure Drive mini pump, an inner tube, and some tire patch supplies and still maintain the leather and steel retro look. (Zimbale - Beyond your expectation !)

Finally, a couple of somewhat unusual features of the bike include: 

(1) the M179 STI handlebar is designed specifically for Shimano STI levers (Nitto M179 Bar (31.8 or 26.0)), and it flows very nicely into the Ultegra controls. It also maintains a “classic” look for the bike.

(2) a 46/30T Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset (SUGINO) was mounted on the Cinelli Supercorsa frame along with a Shimano FD-CX70 cyclocross front derailleur. (In case you are wondering, the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset is a high end crankset and costs more than an Ultegra 6700 crankset.) According to the Shimano web site (Product), the FD-CX70 is designed for use with top gear chain rings of 46-52 teeth and has a maximum capacity of 16 teeth. So, it works fine with the 46/30T crankset. The FD-CX70 is also compatible with current Shimano ST-6700/ST-5700/ST-4600/ST 10-speed road shifters as is the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset. That means that the combination of the Sugino Compact Plus+ OX801D crankset and the Shimano FD-CX70 front derailleur works with Ultegra 6700 shifters and the Ultegra 6700 rear derailleur and an 11-28T cassette. 

The combination of a 46/30T crankset and an 11-28T cassette gave a top gear of 109.9 gear inches and a low gear of 28.2 gear inches. For comparison purposes, a standard compact 50/34T Shimano crankset with a 12-30T cassette would have given a top gear of 109.5 and a low gear of 29.8 gear inches.

A 12-30T Shimano cassette could have been substituted in the Supercorsa build, which would have given a reasonable top gear of 100.7 gear inches and a low gear of 26.3 gear inches.


----------



## SteveV0983

Here's a pic or my rear wheel built up to Velocity Race hubs with Wheelsmith DB14 spokes. These wheels are exceptionally comfortable and are a huge leap in performance and comfort over my old Mavic OpenPro/Ultegra 6600 hub build.


----------



## oldroadie_nc

Had a set built in December 2012 by Darryl at Wheelwerks (https://www.facebook.com/whlwerks?fref=ts) with White Industries T11 hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes. I've put over 2,000 miles on them and they've been perfect. Great wheels and a great wheel builder! Here are a few pics shortly after I got them. Have recently upgraded to Campy Record 11.

View attachment 283291
View attachment 283292
View attachment 283293
View attachment 283294
View attachment 283295
View attachment 283296


----------



## njnets23

I'm a mountain biker who's just recently picked up road biking and enjoying it. Have custom built 29er wheels on my wife's and my mountain bikes and knowing what that can do for mountain bikes, I did my homework and love my HED C2 Belgium Black rims (anodized brake surface) laced with silver DT Swiss Competition spokes (28/32) to silver White Industries t11hubs, alternating red/black alloy nipples. I don't weigh much, but like that these are bomb proof and should last years. Wife has a set as well.

View attachment 285008


View attachment 285009


----------



## davidcarson48

Those look great...how long you think the black brake track will last?


----------



## njnets23

Thanks. Not sure, from what I was able to find when researching, it's riding in the rain/getting the surface wet that starts to remove the anodization. Only have ~ 200 miles on them, so way too early to tell.




davidcarson48 said:


> Those look great...how long you think the black brake track will last?


----------



## jpfirefly

My build: HED Belgium C2 laced to White Industries T11 hubs, 24/28h.
The wheels are holding up my Firefly Ti Road. I love these wheels. Vittoria Open Corsa tires are on currently, though next season I'm either going to try Schwalbe Ultremo ZX or Challenge Criterium.


----------



## Suedehead

Greetings jpfirefly,

This is the exact build I am looking for as my first upgrade to my OEM wheels. Question, is the decal on the rim the current HED Belgium C2 decal? If so, I really like it. Thanks.


----------



## jpfirefly

Suedehead said:


> Greetings jpfirefly,
> 
> This is the exact build I am looking for as my first upgrade to my OEM wheels. Question, is the decal on the rim the current HED Belgium C2 decal? If so, I really like it. Thanks.


Yes! They changed from the small white lettering to the larger, shadowed letters this year: HED Belgium Rim - HED Cycling


----------



## Suedehead

A picture is worth a thousand words. I have been looking for a pic to sway my decision and your bike has similar color to my Cannondale Synapse and I love the look of the HED Belgium C2's on your ride. Very sharp! Thanks again.


----------



## ls1togo

View attachment 288447


Mine...32/32 laced to DT Swiss 240s mounted with Vittoria Evo CX 700x25's...great handling and ride


----------



## Tunnelrat81

My C2's built with 24/28 DT Swiss comp spokes 2x, brass nipples and WI H2/H3 hubs. Not the lightest wheelset, weight wasn't my primary goal. I haven't had an ounce of trouble with the wheels and I've done plenty of mixed/off road riding at effort. Never had to baby them, and they're as true as the day I pulled them off of the stand. The wider rims allow me to run 23c tires as low as 85/90 psi (I weigh around 145lbs) and the ride is comfortable and confident. 

-Jeremy

<a href="https://s41.photobucket.com/user/Tunnelrat81/media/NewRims014small.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e260/Tunnelrat81/NewRims014small.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo NewRims014small.jpg"/></a>


----------



## rcb78

From my CX bike. My road bike is on the previous generation of rim with the reflective decals. That build uses black WI T11 hubs, black cx-ray spokes and red nipples.

View attachment 288514


----------



## Suedehead

*My new HED Belgium C2 Wheels*

Just received my custom build from Fair Wheel Bikes out of Tucson and have to say they look fantastic. Will get my first ride Saturday in 30 degree temps! 

HED Belgium C2 rims 28rear/24front
White Industries T11 hubs front and back
Sapim CX-Ray spokes
DT Alloy nipples
Ultegra 6700 cog and chain
Conti 4000s 25mm front and back
1529gm without tires
KCNC titanium skewers

Sweet!


----------



## jpfirefly

@Suedehead that looks great. After seeing yours I regret not going with black spoke nipples!


----------



## Clipped_in

Don't worry about it. I prefer to build all my own wheels with silver nipples, even with black spokes and rims. IMO the contrast is preferrable.

No offence Suedehead.


----------



## Suedehead

No offense taken and thanks for the compliment jpfirefly. I could have gone either way and been pleased. My bike being mainly silver I felt like the all black profile would work. Too bad the streets here in St. Louis have snow and ice already. I put my old wheels on for the winter months, so will be even more excited for Spring rides.

Happy Trails and Season's Greetings to all who read this post!


----------

